# CPC-A needs Job



## ke42596 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi does anyone know of a company that will hire CPC-A, CBCS, CMAA, with little experiance in the charlotte area. been looking for anything with no luck for 4 months. any advise would be great. yours truly Kelly


----------

